# Tủ đồ nghề 2 cánh NPRO | Nhận gia co



## tudonghenpro (24/1/22)

*Tủ 2 cánh, tủ đựng đồ nghề, tủ treo dụng cụ 2 cánh *là một trong những dạng cơ bản của tủ đồ nghề. Tủ chỉ có 2 cánh cửa mở duy nhất, nhưng khi mở ra bên trong lại có rất nhiều ngăn và giá treo dụng cụ. Tủ thường có các ngăn dạng nằm, các giá treo đồ thiết kế trên 2 cánh tủ.

Tủ 2 cánh được sử dụng phổ biến trong các tiệm sửa xe, ga-ra sửa chữa ô tô, nhà máy, xưởng gia công cơ khí, bởi thiết kế tiện lợi. Chỉ một thao tác mở cửa đơn giản là toàn bộ thiết bị, đồ nghề được trưng bày để các bác thợ lựa chọn.

*NPRO.VN* chuyên sản xuất, thiết kế và cung ứng các loại xe đẩy dụng cụ, tủ đựng đồ nghề 3 - 5 - 7 - 9 ngăn kéo, tủ treo dụng cụ 2 cánh chất lượng, uy tín tại Hà Nội - HCM. Hỗ trợ giao hàng trên toàn quốc






*Tủ đồ nghề* được sử dụng với mục đích đựng các thiết bị, dụng cụ cần tay, đồ nghề sửa chữa phục vụ cho các thợ gia công cơ khí, sửa chữa và bảo dưỡng máy móc... sử dụng rộng rãi trong việc sửa chữa và bảo dưỡng ô tô, máy móc, cơ khí, các thiết bị gia đình hay công nghiệp

Khi các bạn trang bị một tủ đồ nghề cơ khí sẽ giúp việc bảo quản và quản lý các thiết bị, đồ nghề sửa chữa dễ dàng hơn. Giúp không gian làm việc của bạn gọn gàng hơn, các dụng cụ cầm tay, đồ nghề sửa chữa được sắp xếp ngăn nắp, khoa học và tiết kiệm thời gian tìm kiếm






Đến NPRO để sở hữu tủ dụng cụ, tủ đồ nghề chất lượng giá rẻ. Nhận gia công tủ theo kích thước, mẫu yêu cầu






*NHẬN GIA CÔNG các loại xe đẩy dụng cụ, tủ treo dụng cụ, tủ đựng đồ nghề theo yêu cầu*. Cam kết

- Gia công tủ dụng cụ đồ nghề theo đúng yêu cầu của khách hàng. Nếu bạn chưa lên bản mẫu, chúng tôi sẽ dựa trên yêu cầu, tính chất công việc để tư vấn bản thiết kế phù hợp nhất.

- Cam kết về chất lượng sản phẩm, 100% tủ được sản xuất từ chất liệu sắt nguyên khối bên ngoài được phủ một lớp sơn tĩnh điện cao cấp. Vì vậy, tủ có độ bền cao, khả năng chịu tải lớn và tuổi thọ

- Tủ dụng cụ đồ nghề tại NPRO được sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại, kiểu dáng đẹp và chắc chắn, áp dụng công nghệ tiên tiến nhất trong sản xuất.

- Gia công tủ dụng cụ đồ nghề tại NPRO bạn sẽ nhận được mức giá tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay. Do NPRO là đơn vị sản xuất trực tiếp không qua bất kỳ nguồn trung gian

- Chính sách bảo hành đầy đủ và bảo trì trọn đời.

Liên hệ ngay *Tel/ Zalo: 0937.590.252 - 0961.045.770* để được tư vấn trực tiếp hoặc truy cập vào Website: NPRO.vn để xem thêm nhiều sản phẩm khác nữa.





Một số hình ảnh xe đẩy, kệ đựng đồ nghề 3 ngăn


----------

